# Tim Thomas Joe P. out. Van Horn in.



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. what does this do to the Bucks? 

SG Redd

PG Ford

PF Smith / Van Horn

SF Desmond/ Van Horn 

C Skinner?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow I really like this for us!! We would probably have a lineup of this:
Ford
Redd
Van Horn
Smith
Skinner


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Plus I can still see us moving Kukoc for a pretty good player.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good move for both teams and players too..


Van Horn is better than Tim Thomas...
Tim Thomas will play more as SF in NY than KVH does
Mohammed is a good backup Center to NY
Doleac and Pryzbilla will play a lot of minutes in Atlanta.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's my take on the trade (bottom of the page):

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78445&pagenumber=4


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

This trade is OK at best IMO. KVH is quite similar to TT, except older and slower. They just broke up the team chemistry, but I guess if KVH can mesh with the Bucks, it can turn out to be a very good trade.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

just asking Bucks fans, what should a knick fan expect from Tim Thomas? Strengths? Weaknesses? attitude etc.....


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> just asking Bucks fans, what should a knick fan expect from Tim Thomas? Strengths? Weaknesses? attitude etc.....


TT:
Strengths-Pretty good shooter,can post up
Weaknesses-inconsistent,horrible D,injury prone
Attitude-horrible if he doesn't get his way

I think the Knicks get a pretty good shooter but someone that is inconsistent and is injury proned and has a horrible attitude when he doesn't get his way.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

How is TT from a fan's perspective?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good move for both three teams and for all players too...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

If Terry can do to Keith what he did for Joe Smith, then the Bucks could be among the top 3 in the East.

This is very good for Keith, since he was very noticably uncomfortable in the Northeast his entire career. His ex-coach from Utah Mujarus (sp?) is from Milwaukee, and Keith can contact him for advice. A smaller market for Keith would certainly be very good for him, plus, Milwaukee has no expectations for him, so he is free to play in the system as much as he wants.

The loss of Tim Thomas hurts, being one of the last playing links on the eastern conf. finals team (Redd was on the IR the entire season), but his contract was killing the Bucks. I always liked him, and wish him the best of luck in NY. Pryssy was deadweight this year, but he's a potential shutdown C.

The only thing I don't like is that this trade guarentees that Haislip won't get more playing time. But Van Horn is a lock for 17 and 7 per game, so I can deal.


----------



## spitznerk (May 15, 2003)

*ESPN commentary*

Greg Anthony was talking about TT's ability to defend guards and forwards... What a freekin joke- I have nothing against TT, but his defense is nothing to be hangin yer hat on. Overall it seems to me to be a push. TT and KVH seem very similar, Thomas a little more 2/3 and KVH more 3/4. KVH can board, Thomas can not. Thomas can get to the tin, KVH can not.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: ESPN commentary*



> Thomas can get to the tin, KVH can not.


I'm not too sure about this. And even if it's true then Thomas wasn't effective at it in relation to drawing fouls and getting to the line (one FT attempt per 11 minutes, Van Horn one every 8 minutes).


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*VH*

gets to the FT line quite a bit and doesn't get the number of fouls he should get. VH is at his best when he is driving to the basket often. He is at his worst when he just hangs around the perimeter, but coaches sometimes want him to hang out there in order to open up the defense. That's what LB wanted so that AI could drive to the basket. Fans think VH is lazy by hanging out in the perimeter but thats what the coaches want...especially when you have a hard driving PG on the team.

One thing is for sure, VH teams have been winners and gotten worse once he left.


----------



## spitznerk (May 15, 2003)

I guess I should have qualified my brash assumptions a bit better. TT probably has a quicker first step than VH but doesn't always use it. 

For those who know KVH better, does he do better guarding 3's or 4's?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Kvh is slower than TT, bad d but occasionally surprises you.


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

TT is more "athletic" than KVH...if that means anything


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spitznerk</b>!
> I guess I should have qualified my brash assumptions a bit better. TT probably has a quicker first step than VH but doesn't always use it.


Now that I'll agree with :yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

<======= Has buyers remorse


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Great trade for bucks. Van Horn has gotten a lot worse press then he should have gotten everywhere he's been. Very good player, does what he is asked to do, doesn't moan and complain unlike TT, who has been overrated since he came into the league


----------



## LesterLazlo (Nov 4, 2003)

*Keith Van Horn*

Nets' fan here. REALLY got tired of Keith's act in New Jersey, and was incredibly happy when Nets traded him. Too indecisve and hesitant, and was HORRIBLE taking it to the hole. Tried to bring his offense inside more with Sixers, but AI and crew seemed to lose faith in him.

In the games I've seen him play for the Knicks this year (after a bad start) he looked like a totally different player. Going hard to the hoop (without being stripped or kicking ball out of bounds, old habits he had with the Nets) with confidence, and more impressively, posting up, and catching and shooting threes without hesitancy.

If Keith has truly turned the corner, the Bucks have made themselves a very nice pickup.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Get use to needless turnovers...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Get use to needless turnovers...


You too.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Van Horn Interview 



> And what are your impressions of your new team?
> 
> KVH: One thing I see in this ballclub is a lot of guys who really understand the game. I don't see any selfish players on this team, and I think that makes it an easier adjustment for a new guy to come in and mix in right away. You have guys on this team who know what it takes to be a good team.


----------

